# Alcohol isopropílico



## luchovl2 (Dic 3, 2007)

Hola, alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir alcohol isopropílico  en capital federal? Digo exactamente qué calle y a qué altura.  Ah y de paso si saben donde conseguir colofonia para hacer resina. Teóricamente en droguerías.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

http://www.guiaindustria.com.ar/Default.aspx


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 3, 2007)

Tambien llamado: IPA o eso pone mi botella, un poco descolorida.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 3, 2007)

Iso
Propilic
Alcohol

(creo que me falta una h)


----------



## homerogordini (Mar 26, 2010)

En Electro Cuba de palermo lo venden.

Saludos.


----------



## jalva (Mar 26, 2010)

No gastes dinero de mas... 
ispropilico, cloruro férrico, etc, etc

DROGUERIA RETIENNE S.A.C.I.
Tte. Gral. J.D. Perón 1155 
(1038) Buenos Aires Tel.: 4382-1784 / 1905 / 1808 / 3562


----------



## Alessandro2 (Feb 2, 2011)

No existe mas esa drogueria.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2011)

Algunas farmacias venden el isopropílico , y ni lo saben , ya que tembién se usa para heridas


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 2, 2011)

Es algo barato, en Saavedra donde vivo yo está Electro Tools
http://www.electro-tools.com.ar/
E-Mail: ventas@electro-tools.com.ar
Dirección: Besares 4415 Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires Argentina
Teléfono: TEL/Fax 011-4542-8312 Nextel 54*664*2548
Sale $24
y tambien cerca cruzando Gral paz a 4 cuadras del puente (Villa Martelli) está Droguería Seraín Juarez, lo compré ahí a $17
http://www.serainjuarez.com.ar/
Dirección: E.E.U.U. 361


----------



## Fdario (May 21, 2021)

Hola a todos/as.

Creía que era algo común y fácil de encontrar. Pero parece que no es así.
He preguntado en una buena ferretería, en farmacias y en droguerías (hoy ya no se ven tantas).
Me quisieron dar alcohol de quemar y etílico.

Me queda la opción de ir a una tienda de electrónica (temo el precio y lo que pueden subirle) o lo más
fácil, el uso de Internet.

Lo hay en botella, pulverizador.
Tampoco quiero 5L por el espacio que ocupa, con un litro me vale. Ejemplos:

Vaya, no conocía que lo hubiese en un rotulador. Os muestro distintas posibilidades.


No entiendo que sea tan difícil encontrar en las tiendas locales.
En las farmacias, pensé ¿ y si lo usan para drogarse algunos con este producto ?. Y no lo quieran vender. 

Si os digo la verdad, yo usaba CRC, pero parece graso. Demasiado.


¿ Necesito rebajarlo con agua ?. Lo dudo. Y ademas, ¿ cómo voy a saber que porcentaje va a tener si lo rebajo ?. A ojo. 😀
Se refiere a cuando se usa como producto de limpieza del hogar.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2021)

*Dependiendo del caso*, puedes reemplazar el alcohol isopropílico por etílico (El medicinal)


----------



## Fdario (May 21, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Dependiendo del caso*, puedes reemplazar el alcohol isopropílico por etílico (El medicinal)



¿ No es algo fuerte ?. Imagina que quiero limpiar una placa base.

Es algo que veo en cada vídeo en Youtube cuando tratan la limpieza de circuitos impreso.
Desde placas que tienen corrosión. Limpieza general de esta.

También estuve limpiando chasis de plástico pero con agua oxigenada, solo partes concretas de este.
Con alcohol si estuve limpiando un cable que se le había quedado pegado la goma de la cinta aislante.

Ahora dependiendo del cable y lo que es, uso abrazaderas con velcro que suelen usarse para recoge cables
en el Pc.

Saludos


----------



## sebsjata (May 21, 2021)

Puedes usar alcohol etílico las concentraciones vienen mas o menos igual, no va a ser mas fuerte o menos fuerte, la diferencia es que el alcohol isopropílico es desengrasante, absorbe humedad y seca (evapora) mucho mas rápido que el etanol.
al parecer en algunos países su uso está regulado, yo siempre lo pedía como isopropílico, pero un día, hace como 2 años, le pedí isopropílico al señor y me dijo que su venta ya estaba prohibida que ahora se vende como isopropanol, que realmente es lo mismo así que no se porque lo venden con un nombre y no lo venden con otro nombre, pero si es común, bastante común


----------



## phavlo (May 21, 2021)

En Argentina, al menos es bastante común en las casas de electrónica. 
La última vez que lo compre (hace unos meses atrás) me salió creo que $600 pesos argentinos la botellita de medio litro! 
Es de química Delta, que hace otras cosas también para electrónica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 21, 2021)

Hace un par de semanas le cobraron $1500 por el litro a una señora en la casa de electronica....y no parecía ser una señora "electronica".... pinta que lo usan para otras preparaciones.


----------



## J2C (May 21, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas le cobraron $1500 por el litro a una señora en la casa de electronica....y no parecía ser una señora "electronica".... pinta que lo usan para otras preparaciones.


Si no me equivoco, para las terapias de Aceite Medicinal


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2021)

En gráfica (offset) se usa isopropílico desde hace 30 años para favorecer el secado de las tintas en los "plenos" (fondos con mucha tinta) sobre papel ilustración (menos absorbente)






						Alcohol Isopropílico | MercadoLibre 📦
					

Envíos Gratis en el día ✓ Comprá Alcohol Isopropílico en cuotas sin interés! Conocé nuestras increíbles ofertas y promociones en millones de productos.




					listado.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## phavlo (May 21, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas le cobraron $1500 por el litro a una señora en la casa de electronica....y no parecía ser una señora "electronica"


Disculpe Dr. Que me salga de tema.
Cómo sería una señora electrónica? 
Me pica esa duda 😂!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 21, 2021)

A ver, ahora mismo donde se consigue es en las farmacias o en las tiendas de electrónica. 
En las farmacias no lo quieren servir, aunque ellos lo usan y preparan para laboratorios o uso interno, porque según me dijeron han modificado alguna ley en la que dice que se puede utilizar para fines no éticos (🤭 🙄 ¿?). 
Y si en alguna (de confianza) te lo sirven te pueden cobrar el doble o más que en el almacén de electrónica. 
Como ejemplo: me pedían en la farmacia 9€ por la botellita de 11 ó 12 cms (¿1/4 L? ) y la botella de litro en la tienda de electrónica me salió a 10€. 🙄


----------



## phavlo (May 21, 2021)

En las casas de electrónica es muy común, lo pedís como si fueses a comprar unas resistencias de 1/4W.
Mientras tengan stock, te lo venden sin problema! 
Nunca se me ocurrió preguntar en farmacias o casas dedicadas a otros rubros que no sea electrónica...


----------



## LuigiDJ (May 21, 2021)

En Colombia no lo venden libre, porque se usa para preparacion de drogas (cocaina segun me dijeron) y hay que registrarse con el ministerio de defensa o algo asi. Lo que consegui en una drogueria quimica es Propanol, que es casi lo mismo (?) segun me dijeron ahi, y me sirve para limpiar los impresos y demas.


----------



## Fdario (May 22, 2021)

sebsjata dijo:


> Puedes usar alcohol etílico las concentraciones vienen mas o menos igual, no va a ser mas fuerte o menos fuerte, la diferencia es que el alcohol isopropílico es desengrasante, absorbe humedad y seca (evapora) mucho mas rápido que el etanol.



Es por ese motivo, en la ciudad que vivo tenemos puerto de mar y la humedad es común. Y por el motivo de que su evaporación es más rápida.

En cuanto a los nombres tiene como tres. Isopropílico, 2-propanol, isopropanol.
Es de suponer que la persona que lo venda deberá conocer los distintos nombres.



phavlo dijo:


> En Argentina, al menos es bastante común en las casas de electrónica.


Es lo más normal. Sobre todo por el uso que le vamos a dar.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas le cobraron $1500 por el litro a una señora en la casa de electronica....y no parecía ser una señora "electronica".... pinta que lo usan para otras preparaciones.


También lo usan para limpieza de hogar rebajándolo con agua, proporciones supongo.



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> A ver, ahora mismo donde se consigue es en las farmacias o en las tiendas de electrónica.
> En las farmacias no lo quieren servir, aunque ellos lo usan y preparan para laboratorios o uso interno, porque según me dijeron han modificado alguna ley en la que dice que se puede utilizar para fines no éticos (🤭 🙄 ¿?).



Lo de comprarlo en farmacia pensé en el mismo problema que tu comentas. 

Cuando compramos el alcohol etílico o etanol no nos "advierten" de que unas de sus propiedades  puede ser perjudicial.
En cambio en isopropílico advierten desde producir vértigos por el olor, que es muy inflamable.
Pero es que no creo que una persona se ponga a jugar con estas cosas sin tener algo de precaución, es de sentido común.

Y en cuanto al precio, si que es mucho más caro en una farmacia, incluido un contenedor


phavlo dijo:


> Nunca se me ocurrió preguntar en farmacias o casas dedicadas a otros rubros que no sea electrónica...



Lo leí en un articulo y me pareció algo normal, siendo el uso que se le da.
Ese día pregunté en distintos sitios por curiosidad y ver precios, no hubo suerte.

En tiendas de electrónica creía que iba a encontrar un limpia contactos más que este alcohol.
Probablemente no sea muy barato en la tienda y me quieran sablear, luego se quejan de que no venden.



LuigiDJ dijo:


> En Colombia no lo venden libre, porque se usa para preparacion de drogas (cocaina segun me dijeron) y hay que registrarse con el ministerio de defensa o algo asi.



Lamento la situación.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En gráfica (offset) se usa isopropílico desde hace 30 años para favorecer el secado de las tintas en los "plenos" (fondos con mucha tinta) sobre papel ilustración (menos absorbente)



Tiene una amplia variedad de uso para limpieza. Por eso me sorprende no encontrarlo fácilmente.



J2C dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, para las terapias de Aceite Medicinal



Efectivamente. Curioso, existiendo el alcohol etílico de 96º que se usa para friegas para el dolor.
Aunque también existe el alcohol de romero para estos fines.

Comentaros que lo he encontrado por Internet, no llega a 4€ un litro. Os mostraría el enlace pero puede que eso sea hacer publicidad
y aun no estoy muy al día de las normas que se deben cumplir en el foro para estos casos. Mi motivo será solo informativo,
no el de publicitar.

Si una persona desconoce que "algo" existe, ya sea una herramienta, un producto, no veo una forma más clara de mostrarlo para que lo conozca. Una imagen vale más que mil palabras. Ejemplo un rotulador o bolígrafo que tiene ese alcohol pero es más usado para la 
limpieza del cabezal de las impresoras,  he visto usarlo en una placa mientras soldaba (para eliminar los restos de flux). 
Creía que era otra cosa, que suministraba flux.

Eso es otro uso, elimina el resto de flux.

Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 22, 2021)

Fdario dijo:


> Lo de comprarlo en farmacia pensé en el mismo problema que tu comentas.
> 
> Cuando compramos el alcohol etílico o etanol no nos "advierten" de que unas de sus propiedades puede ser perjudicial.
> En cambio en isopropílico advierten desde producir vértigos por el olor, que es muy inflamable.
> Pero es que no creo que una persona se ponga a jugar con estas cosas sin tener algo de precaución, es de sentido común.


A mí no se me ocurrió preguntar en tienda de electrónica porque en el taller lo comprábamos en la farmacia de al lado. 
Pero años después sacaron una ley (según me dijeron) porque lo utilizan para la fabricación de drogas, artefactos incendiarios y demás artilugios dañinos.. 

Los que también lo usan mucho son los fotógrafos, ya que no opaca las lentes como el alcohol normal. Y leí en un foro que tenían el mismo problema para encontrarlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 22, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Disculpe Dr. Que me salga de tema.
> *Cómo sería una señora electrónica?*
> Me pica esa duda 😂!


​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 22, 2021)

Siguiendo el *Off topic :*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Disculpe Dr. Que me salga de tema.
> Cómo sería una señora electrónica?
> Me pica esa duda 😂!


No estaría tan buena como la que compraba.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 22, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 267509​


!Bueno almenos ela si queda usando anteojos de seguridad , Jajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Grasil!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2021)

Nesita guantes de asbesto !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 22, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Siguiendo el *Off topic :*


Aca en Brasil tenemos  tanbien nuestras "tecnicas electronicas" , veer mejor en : 



 , 



 , 



 , 



!Saludos!


----------



## phavlo (May 22, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 267509​


En ese momento se me vino esa imagen en la cabeza! Me acordaba de haberla visto, pero no recordaba en qué tema 😂🤣


----------



## phavlo (May 23, 2021)

Volviendo al tema: 
La marca que menciono, se dedica a los productos para la reparación, mantenimiento, etc, de equipos electrónicos, computadoras y demás...



Tal vez a algunos le sea de gran utilidad, no tengo conocimiento si trabajan sus productos en otros países.
(Con el permiso de los moderadores)
Dejo el catálogo de los productos en PDF:


----------



## Alanli (May 24, 2021)

Se recomienda utilizar un agente no inflamable respetuoso con el medio ambiente si desea limpiar la placa de circuito.


----------



## phavlo (May 24, 2021)

Alanli dijo:


> Se recomienda utilizar un agente no inflamable respetuoso con el medio ambiente si desea limpiar la placa de circuito.


Cuál otro recomienda usted ? 
Que no sea el alcohol isopropilico ?


----------



## Alanli (May 24, 2021)

phavlo dijo:


> Cuál otro recomienda usted ?
> Que no sea el alcohol isopropilico ?



Yo uso esto y funciona bien.


----------



## Fdario (May 27, 2021)

Alanli dijo:


> Se recomienda utilizar un agente no inflamable respetuoso con el medio ambiente si desea limpiar la placa de circuito.



Eso puede ser algo complicado hoy en día. En el uso de la limpieza del alcohol isopropílico  no lo vas quemar, 
se evapora, pero no lo quemas. Ahora si tu crees que esos vapores pueden perjudicar al medio ambiente es otra
cuestión. Hay tantas cosas que perjudican el medio ambiente y en parte no somos conscientes de ello.

Antes que nada, el electrónico debería recibir una educación en las escuelas que nos enseñe a respetar el medio
ambiente y *sobre todo su propia salud* al manipular y trabajar en la electrónica. Me veo con mascarilla y gafas de protección
y guantes en algunas situaciones. Cosa que nunca me enseñaron. No se tenían en cuenta, estoy hablando de hace 30 años.

Muestras un productor determinado, más exclusivo. Realmente nos dicen si son cuidadosos con el medio ambiente
y nosotros nos lo creemos. Deben pasar un control, lógicamente.

Se tenderá a usar un producto reconocido para limpieza de las placas. Una marca concreta complicaría eso.
Las búsquedas por Internet se complican. Primero encuentro un limpia contactos. E incluso una resina de recubrimiento.
( Supongo que este es el que se usa para proteger los componentes).

En fin, que siempre buscaremos lo más sencillo, reconocido. Que estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices, pero puede complicarse
en encontrar el producto y su precio.

Saludos


----------



## Fdario (May 28, 2021)

Dicho y hecho.

Al final encontré un bote de espray que respeta el medio ambiente y cumple con su función.
Recordar, mis motivos no es hacer publicidad, es el dar a conocer productos que realizan una función
y que encontremos uno similar que nos interese.

Primero me acerqué a la única tienda de electrónica ( si se le puede llamar así) que existe en el casco antiguo
de la ciudad donde vivo. Me mostró un limpia contacto que usó en un papel. En breve tiempo se evaporó.
Conocía la marca, es un limpia contacto, solo que el que yo tenía de esta marca, deja residuos.

Luego fui a una tienda de electricidad, que estas si abundan más que las de electrónica en la ciudad. 
Le estuve comentando el uso del alcohol isopropílico  y su uso de limpieza en un circuito impreso.

Me comentó que eso era más bien teoría (quería vender) y entre los distintos botes, encontramos uno llamado
G-22. Es barato. Lo encontré hasta más barato que en la tienda..je

Os voy a mostrar las características.



> *Limpiador y desengrasante G22 específico para los equipos electrónicos y componentes sensibles más precisos y delicados. *
> Se evapora rápidamente, sin dejar residuos. Diseñado para eliminar una amplia variedad de manchas, incluyendo suciedad, grasas viejas, óxidos, aceites, polvo, pelusas de unidades eléctricas y electrónicas, controles, rodamientos, reóstatos, interruptores, placas de circuito impreso y máquinas de oficina. Muy eficaz para la limpieza de cabezales magnéticos de grabación. Seguro para usar en piezas de plástico y caucho.
> 
> OZONO SEGURO
> ...



Mejor imposible, limpia y respeta el medio ambiente. 
No es mucha cantidad la que trae, 200ml, pero no me puedo quejar.

Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 28, 2021)

Por lo que veo es de la marca Fonestar que también tiene material y equipos de audio.
También está Tasovisión y CRC marcas muy utilizadas en talleres de tv y audio, así como en talleres mecánicos, aunque estos últimos tienen mas variedad tipo industrial.
Tienes Kontak cleaner residuo cero..
Pero siempre hay que fijarse mucho pues residuo cero no significa cero nocivo para el medio ambiente.
Los limpiadores de potenciómetros o contactos existen residuo cero o normal (que deja residuo), para un potenciómetro prefiero que deje residuo y no se evapore al segundo, pues el residuo (limpiador) continúa la limpieza, durante un tiempo, cada vez que manipulas el potenciómetro.

Dejo imagen de un limpiador que me regalaron hace años y todavía no se me ha ocurrido probarlo. 🤷‍♂️





Residuo cero sí, pero nocivo y extremadamente inflamable 🙄
Y hay que tener cuidado porque ataca algunos tipos de plásticos.


----------



## Fdario (May 29, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Residuo cero sí, pero nocivo y extremadamente inflamable



Efectivamente hay muchos así. 



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> También está Tasovisión y CRC marcas muy utilizadas en talleres de tv y audio, así como en talleres mecánicos, aunque estos últimos tienen mas variedad tipo industrial.



El primero que vi que se evaporaba en poco tiempo, progresivamente. Era un número de bote concreto de CRC.

Entonces prácticamente, cualquier limpia contacto, teniendo cuidado que no dañe los plásticos y que cuide el medio ambiente
( que esto es debe ser una obligación que el fabricante debe cumplir ).

Desde luego, la mayoría de las cubiertas de los dispositivos son plásticos, si por un casual un producto de este tipo
los daña, poco éxito de ventas iban a tener.

Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 29, 2021)

Fdario dijo:


> Desde luego, la mayoría de las cubiertas de los dispositivos son plásticos, si por un casual un producto de este tipo
> los daña, poco éxito de ventas iban a tener.


Pues se llevan vendiendo desde tiempos inmemoriales ...
La cosa es hacer pruebas antes con plásticos iguales o similares o echar una gotita y esperar.
A mí sólo me pasó una vez en el plástico de una afeitadora Philips con un spray engrasador Phiips  y.......... ya sabíamos que ese no se usaba para eso.


----------



## Cocodj (May 20, 2022)

Quiero saber que tiempo hay que dejar después de.usarlo y si es necesario después e harle algún anti humedad como w40 . O algún otro 
A se puede pasarle a los componentes para limpiar la plaqueta también aparte de.donde están las soldaduras
Porque nunca lo use .


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2022)

Cocodj dijo:


> Quiero saber que tiempo hay que dejar después de.usarlo



Algunos pocos minutos



Cocodj dijo:


> y si es necesario después e harle algún anti humedad como w40 . O algún otro



No hace falta nada mas 



Cocodj dijo:


> A se puede pasarle a los componentes para limpiar la plaqueta también aparte de.donde están las soldaduras



No ataca componentes, siempre que lo uses de forma correcta, SIN excesos



Cocodj dijo:


> Porque nunca lo use .



Y ¿ Por que lo emplearás ahora ?, ¿ Para que lo emplearás ahora ?


----------



## hellfire4 (May 20, 2022)

Si solamente es polvo puedes usar un pincelito suave y seco, a modo de escobilla


----------



## Cocodj (May 20, 2022)

Tiene del lado de los componentes tierra bastante pegada .no sale solo con un cepillo .
Es una potencia que al tener el ventilador de el disipador .y nunca se limpio .tiene tierra pegada y como que la tierra óxido las patas de unos diodos .y le hise algunas. Soldaduras al cambiar unos componentes . entonces quiero limpiar todo .
Después te consulto .tiene unas fichas que une unos cables .se puede limpiar sus pines


----------



## DJ T3 (May 20, 2022)

Para ese tipo de alcohol, lo recomendable es usarlo en un lugar ventilado, evitar fuentes de calor o fuego, y como dijeron los chicos.

El alcohol isopropilico tiene muy poca cantidad (a nula) de agua, por lo que no oxida al usarlo


Cocodj dijo:


> tiene unas fichas que une unos cables .se puede limpiar sus pines


Si, se puede, pero lo ideal es producto específico para eso, ya que los limpiacontactos tienen propiedades protectora, que quizas el alcohol la quite


----------



## analogico (May 20, 2022)

Se seca rápido, de todos modos hay que esperar a que esté seco para conectar la energia.


----------



## albersan (May 21, 2022)

Muy bien pero el agua y jabón no te gusta?


__
		https://www.tiktok.com/video/7100092429105204486


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2022)

Cocodj dijo:


> Tiene del lado de los componentes tierra bastante pegada .no sale solo con un cepillo .
> Es una potencia que al tener el ventilador de el disipador .y nunca se limpio .tiene tierra pegada y como que la tierra óxido las patas de unos diodos .y le hise algunas. Soldaduras al cambiar unos componentes . entonces quiero limpiar todo .
> Después te consulto .tiene unas fichas que une unos cables .se puede limpiar sus pines


Ese tipo de mugre se quita con desengrasante de cocina, detergente, agua y cepillo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 21, 2022)

Ojalá tuviese una piscina, para no hacer eso 🙄
En caso de utilizar agua y jabón hay que tener mucha paciencia en el aclarado y secado, la humedad se concentra bajo los circuitos integrados.

Imagino que, como dice @Fogonazo , lo que hay es mugre o concentración de polvo (a modo de pelusa concentrada).
Siempre que leo "tiene mucha tierra" me lo imagino enterrado en la orilla de un río


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ojalá tuviese una piscina, para no hacer eso 🙄
> *En caso de utilizar agua y jabón hay que tener mucha paciencia en el aclarado y secado, la humedad se concentra bajo los circuitos integrados.*


Nada que un rato al sol, una pistola de aire caliente o un secador de pelo no puedan solucionar


----------



## LOBITO (May 21, 2022)

"Viviendo y aprendiendo."









						2-Propanol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.wikipedia.org


----------



## analogico (May 21, 2022)

Si , desengrasante y cepillo y después alcohol isopropilico en modo desplazador de humedad.


----------



## albersan (May 21, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nada que un rato al sol, una pistola de aire caliente o un secador de pelo no puedan solucionar


Eso es sencillez y cosas practicas, el aire a presión despacito sin prisas va de muerte. si tu no tienes, tu vecino el carpintero, el del taller de hierros, el amigo del aluminio, seguro que te hacen el favor.


----------



## Cocodj (May 21, 2022)

Que mejor que un yacusi de agua caliente ..
Se fue para cualquier lado mí pregunta .


----------

